# Internet connection using AirtelOffice



## rajesh_nk22 (Jun 6, 2007)

hi,

I want to connect to internet through my Pc using Airtel Mobile Office. 

I enquired for this with airtel customer care. But I have no information on type of cell required for this.

I am in process of buying new cell since my existing nokia 1100 doesnt support this.

1. Does anyone here using airtel connection for internet, if so, how is speed, can we use this connection for browsing and small downloads. Pls share ur expereience

2. Can u suggest me low priced Mobile which will support this(Rs 3k-5k).

3. Are there any better options than airtel mobile office. (I need this  conn. for both laptop and pc)

thanks

Rajesh


----------



## ThinkFree (Jun 6, 2007)

You can get 30-40 kbps on GPRS and about 100 kbps on edge 

Nokia 6020= about Rs. 4500 has EDGE compatibility. 

If you don't want to  change your handset you can get a USB modem from Tata(plans start from RS. 299 a month) /Reliance at about 4000 Rs. and they claim to give speeds upto 150 kbps but I haven't given them a try. Airtel GPRS (not EDGE) may not be the best option.


----------



## Garbage (Jun 6, 2007)

I'm using Airtel Mobile Office. But I'm NOT satisfied. I was previously using BSNL's Dial-up. It was pretty good on speed. 

Here, I think I'm the only user of GPRS of Airtel in our area. Still I can't get speed !!  Very bad service.

Now, I'm thinking to switch back to BSNL Dial-up.

Hell, broadband is not here..... (

& Remember they are giving 110 kbps & NOT kBps!

Hope u know the difference !


----------



## rajesh_nk22 (Jun 7, 2007)

worst than BSNL dial up means, very bad....


----------



## Garbage (Jun 7, 2007)

rajesh_nk22 said:
			
		

> worst than BSNL dial up means, very bad....




yes!!

Today I switched back to BSNL Dial-up 'n feeling more fast!


----------



## Manshahia (Jun 7, 2007)

this is a boon for the masses where they dont hav broadband facilities...
by the way go for BSNL broadband, if u are connecting both PC's at home..


----------



## rajesh_nk22 (Jun 8, 2007)

shirish_nagar said:
			
		

> yes!!
> 
> Today I switched back to BSNL Dial-up 'n feeling more fast!



I am away from home and hence I dont have BSNL option. So I dont have option other than airtel mobile Office. I have made up my mind to buy nokia 6020 mobile since it has EDGE. 

Will you pls tel me what all things i need to buy other than 6020 mobile.



			
				asnvin said:
			
		

> You can get 30-40 kbps on GPRS and about 100 kbps on edge
> 
> Nokia 6020= about Rs. 4500 has EDGE compatibility.
> 
> If you don't want to  change your handset you can get a USB modem from Tata(plans start from RS. 299 a month) /Reliance at about 4000 Rs. and they claim to give speeds upto 150 kbps but I haven't given them a try. Airtel GPRS (not EDGE) may not be the best option.



I am away from home, hence i have no choice other than airtel. 

I am buying nokia 6020 mobile, will u pls tel, is it 100% gauranteed that this mobile will work. Also are there any chances of not getting internet connection, pc related problems. I have latest pc and good airtel connection at my place.


----------



## altimate (Jun 8, 2007)

what if my town doesn't have EDGE Facility?
EDGE is only available in METRO cities
So will it be beneficial to buy a EDGE enabled handset for me???


----------



## paid (Jun 8, 2007)

I have read in Bazaar Section that someone is selling Nokia 6085 with 11 months warranty and if you get best deal I suggest u should go for that instead 6020 as it is EDGE class-10 and feature rich but not symbian

Thread: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=58360


----------



## Manvendu Das (Jun 8, 2007)

I am surfing net through Airtel mobile office and I am getting 115.2 kbps.I know it is not so fast but u can use it.What I feel personally it is not so bad.U can use LG B2050 handset.It'll cost around 2,800 in the market.


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Jun 8, 2007)

well i'm getting 460kbps on airtel mobile office gprs with 4-6 kBps download speed which is better than my earlier 3-3.5 kBps download speed on BSNL dial-up 

the only problem is that u don't have a separate ip adress so downloading from rapidshare is a pain in the a**


----------



## digit i am thinking (Jun 8, 2007)

well the speed UR saying 115.2 & 460 Kbps is not the speed of Airtel connection but the speed betn PC and UR phone.
Also the speed of airtel suck$.As there r many users,the server always go down.sometimes u may not able to use the internet becoz of server down but ur amount will definately deducted.
Use BSNL dial-up as most users r using broadband,the traffic on dial-up is very less.
If u still want to use Airtel GPRS the buy a phone which has USB charging(remember this thing).


----------



## rajesh_nk22 (Jun 13, 2007)

Thank U ALL

Finally, my internet connection using cell was done successfully.

As i faced lots of troubles for achieving this, i would like to summarise in brief full process for persons who are interested in setting up of Aritel Mobile Office.

1. You need  a mobile with GPRS modem. At lower end , you can choose Nokia 6020 (need to buy datacable separately), or Sonny Erricson K310i and above models(Data cable supplied with this mobiles) . Price around 4000.

2. For Faster data transfer you need to select mobile with EDGE connectivity class matter a lot, (Class 10 best). Nokia 6020 has edge whereas Sony K350i dont have EDGE.

3. First Activate Airtel GPRS on mobile by calling customer care and sending required sms for activation.

4. After that u will get Mobile settings either by phone call or sms. accordingly you have do this changes in your cell.

5. Connecting your mobile to PC using datacable and installing software supplied with datacable which normally detects modem on cell.

6. Calling customer support for actual dialup connection setup procedure.

7. Dailing to internet similar to Bsnl dial up

8. Speed will be around 5KBps and 15KBps for mobiles with EDGE connectivity

--Finished


----------

